# Winter-MTB-Stiefel



## alge54 (11. November 2013)

Hallo, Ladies,

für meine Frau suche ich super warme Winter-MTB-Stiefel. Sie bekommt sehr schnell kalte Füße. Im zivilen Leben trägt sie Schuhgröße 36! Kann uns jemand einen Hersteller nennen bzw. empfehlen, der MTB-Stiefel in der Größe 36/37 im Angebot hat und in denen man nicht so schnell kalte Füße bekommt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2013)

meine beste Lösung für Mehrstundentouren im Winter

http://www.thermopad.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (11. November 2013)

Meine Lösung sind ebenfalls die Pads ... Shuhe sind Shimano MW81 - die gibts auch in kleinen Größen (bei Shimano muß man mindestens eine Nummer größer nehmen - also für Deine Frau in 38)

Mein Traum wären allerdings 45nrth: die http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/45nrth-wölvhammer-winterstiefel/show_searched
sind aber schon heftigst teuer und gibts erst ab 38


----------



## scylla (11. November 2013)

alge54 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ladies,
> 
> für meine Frau suche ich super warme Winter-MTB-Stiefel. Sie bekommt sehr schnell kalte Füße. Im zivilen Leben trägt sie Schuhgröße 36! Kann uns jemand einen Hersteller nennen bzw. empfehlen, der MTB-Stiefel in der Größe 36/37 im Angebot hat und in denen man nicht so schnell kalte Füße bekommt?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



für Klickpedale oder Plattformpedale?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. November 2013)

mtbbee - wollten wir nicht im Winter nicht ohne Clickies mit unseren wunderschönen neuen grünen bzw. roten ECHO-Pedalen fahren?? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10971127&postcount=39
Meine Pedale sind übrigens auch montiert!

Für über 300 EUR kaufe ich mir lieben noch nen gescheiten Winterwanderstiefel mit härterer Sohle und fahre ohne Klicks. Ansonsten, wenns nur kalt ist und kein Schnee liegt, dann gilt der Tipp mit den Thermo-Pads!

alge54 - in welchen Breitengraden fahrt Ihr denn? Im Schnee? Oder nur kalt?


----------



## mystik-1 (11. November 2013)

Kalte Füße habe ich auch im Sommer.
Mir wurden "nur" Schuhüberzieher empfohlen im Fahrradladen. Das werde ich mal in Kombination mit den Pads probieren.

Vielleicht reicht Deiner Frau das ja auch.

mtbbee, der Preis  aber sie klingen gut


----------



## alge54 (11. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> für Klickpedale oder Plattformpedale?



Hallo, scylla,

meine Frau fährt mit Klickpedalen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Sickgirl (11. November 2013)

Die Thermopads sind aber auf Dauer ja eine ziemlich Geld und Resourcenverschwendung.
Ich muesste im Monat fast 50 Euro hinlegen. Bei drei Monate Kaelte haette ich scho das Geld fuer gute Winterstiefel drin.

Ich habe ja zum Glueck grosse Fuesse und mir passen die  Northwave. Aber Sidi macht wohl auch kleine Groessen. Auf jedenfall eine Nummer groesser kaufen damit schoene dicke Wollsocken reinpassen.


----------



## mtbbee (11. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> mtbbee - wollten wir nicht im Winter nicht ohne Clickies mit unseren wunderschönen neuen grünen bzw. roten ECHO-Pedalen fahren??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10971127&postcount=39
> Meine Pedale sind übrigens auch montiert!



Ja, ich weiß, aber ich habe so einige Räder und werde nicht bei allen auf die Echos umsteigen. Meine Raketen mit Echos sehen irgendwie doof aus 
Sind aber jetzt schon am Moppelchen und am Fully dran - versprochen: und da bleiben sie auch

Wanderschuhe: die die ich habe, die sind alle doch recht steif und eher zum Bergwandern geeignet, da auch halb Steigeisenfest.

Daher: welche sind denn wirklich in Verbindung mit den flachen Pedalen geeignet und wirklich warm ?



Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die Thermopads sind aber auf Dauer ja eine ziemlich Geld und Resourcenverschwendung.
> Ich muesste im Monat fast 50 Euro hinlegen. Bei drei Monate Kaelte haette ich scho das Geld fuer gute Winterstiefel drin.


naja, bei Deiner Fahrleistung glaube ich das gerne  .. ich würde behaupten, der größte Teil von uns kommen wir mit 30 Paar gut über den Winter  - ich habe meine 30 Paar für 20 Euro bei ebay geholt und sie taugen. Für Touren unter 1,5 Stunden komme ich mit den Winterschuhen von Shimano hin, bei längeren finden die Pads Verwendung. Hatte schon alle möglichen Heizsohlen probiert inkl. Selbstbau mit Heizspiegelfolie, doch nix war so gut wie die Pads ... 
Ein wirklicher Nachteil ist, wenn man die Selbstklebepads verwendet: die Socken werden durch das spätere Entfernen mit der Zeit immer dünner ...


----------



## Principiante (11. November 2013)

...sorry, aber ich will nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen und wir sind ja gerade sozusagen in der "Schuh/Fußabteilung"  :

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum neuerdings mein kleiner rechte Zeh beim biken immer einschläft?
Kennt das jemand von Euch? Hat das eventuell auch mit kalten Füßen zu tun?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> meine beste Lösung für Mehrstundentouren im Winter
> 
> http://www.thermopad.de/


 

Totaler Mist!
ist heiss, geht nur, wenn genug Luft da ist...wärmt irre, ist dann aber alle, und liegt wie ein toter Fisch im Schuh!

Macht den Schuh enger, wärmt ausgebrannt null, kült sogar!
Wenn die nicht gerade laufen, ganz, ganz schlimm!


Einfach Schuhe, die passen, Luft, viiel Luft bieten, Wolle isoliert immernoch besser, als alles andere, also Wollfilzsohle und nix anderes rein, und eine(!) Dicke, reine Wollsocke an, und dann muss der Schuh immer noch bequem, mit Platz, sitzen!

Rose Winterschuhe, Wollfilzsohle und Merinosocke von Ullmax!

Damit habe ich nie kalte Füsse.

Bei Interresse suche ich die Links raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (11. November 2013)

http://www.ullmax-shop.de/shop/socken/wool-sock-extra/#cc-m-product-5231832150

Und die Schuhe!
In 38 müsste passen, 2 Nr grösser!

Sogar billiger!
Und die sind auch ab-solut wasserdicht!
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-mtb-winterschuhe-rws-01/aid:377862

Sonst den Nachfolger, habe ich auch, ist gleichartig.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-winter-mtb-schuhe-rws-02/aid:589868


----------



## alge54 (11. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> mtbbee - wollten wir nicht im Winter nicht ohne Clickies mit unseren wunderschönen neuen grünen bzw. roten ECHO-Pedalen fahren??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10971127&postcount=39
> Meine Pedale sind übrigens auch montiert!
> 
> ...



Hallo, Lahmschnecke,
wir fahren am Rande und auf der Schwäbischen Alb, also kalt und mit Schnee. Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. November 2013)

alge54 schrieb:


> meine Frau fährt mit Klickpedalen.




Bin ja früher mit Klickpedalen gefahren, auch im Winter. Aber irgendwann kriecht die Kälte durch den Metallklickie in das Innere des Schuhs und dann wirds nach ner gewissen Zeit recht ungemütlich - sprich: man bekommt kalte Füße 

Ich hatte die Shimano SH-MW 80 MTB Sport-Winterschuhe. Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, fallen die Größen bei Shimano eine Nummer kleiner aus. Ich habe auch Gr. 36 und habe bei den Shimano Schuhe Gr.38 genommen. Das war ideal. Der Fuß hat - trotz einer dicken Socke und Einlegsohle - noch genügend Luft als Wärmeisolierung. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung her, bekam ich dennoch irgendwann kalte Füße.....

Inzwischen bin ich eh auf Flatpedale umgestiegen und habe im Winter ein paar günstige Trekkingstiefel (auch eine Nummer größer) von ALDI an. Seitdem habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit kalten Füße


----------



## Stobbelhopser (11. November 2013)

@ Principiante
Hast du evtl. Neue Schuhe? Ich hatte das Problem am Anfang mit meinen 5.10. Hat sich aber irgendwann von alleine gegeben. 
Erfrierungen sind ähnlich wie eingeschlafen, kenne ich allerdings nur vom reiten. Die lederreitstiefel sind nämlich alles andere als gut isoliert. 

Grüße 
Stobbelhopser


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2013)

Ja, hab ich schon. Aber mit den alten (und gut ausgelatschten  ) Five Ten fing das schon an. Also jetzt erst vor gut 3 Wochen 

Na, ich warte einfach mal ab.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. November 2013)

alge54 schrieb:


> Hallo, Lahmschnecke,
> wir fahren am Rande und auf der Schwäbischen Alb, also kalt und mit Schnee. Danke für Eure Antworten!


 
Na dann seid Ihr ja in unseren (klimatischen) Gefilden unterwegs, wir sind zwischen Allgäu und Ostalb unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (21. November 2013)

Gestern hatte ich ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis, das ich direkt mal mit den Ã¼brigen FrostfÃ¼Ãen teilen mÃ¶chte. 

Ich fahre grundsÃ¤tzlich mit den 5.10 Impact High. An sich schon recht kuschelige Schuhe. Seit es kÃ¼hler wurde dazu dann mit flauschigen Assos Merino-Socken. 

Fazit bei den letzten kurzen Runden (1,5 â 3,5h): Ich habe meine FuÃzehen nicht mehrgespÃ¼rt und musste sie mÃ¼hevoll in der Badewanne wieder auftauen. Und das beiden aktuell noch âwarmenâ Temperaturen (auÃer Fingern und FÃ¼Ãen friert nix âeher im Gegenteil). Kann ja wohl nicht seinâ¦wie soll denn so eine lange Tagestour funktionieren? 
 

Nach wÃ¼sten Ãberlegungen zu Heizsohlen, Wanderstiefeln mit weniger Grip, Sealskinz-Socken und GottweiÃwas habe ich gestern testweise normale Ãberschuhe (ZwÃ¶lfender Pawnee) in Gr. XXL mit etwas Gewalt Ã¼ber meine 5.10 gezerrt, den Klettsteg unter der Sohle abgeschnippelt und siehe da â bis auf einen Minizipfel an der Front sitzen die Dinger stramm aber gut. Ich bekomme sogar den ReiÃverschluss hinten normal zu. Ein gewisser KlumpfuÃcharme lÃ¤sst sich zwar nicht verleugnen aber der matschige Mini-Nightride gestern hat mich mehr als positiv Ã¼berrascht. Warme FÃ¼Ãe die ganze Zeit!!  Und als schÃ¶nen Nebeneffekt saut es die Impact nicht ein und sie werden nicht nass (brauchen ja ewig  zum Trocknen). Mal sehen, bis zu welcher Temperatur das gut geht aber ein paar Grad weniger dÃ¼rften noch drin sein.


----------



## Warnschild (19. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite mit mehren Paaren Überschuhen, abhängig vom Wetter kann ich da entsprechend "schichten": 

Socken trage ich entweder dünne oder eben "midweight" SealSkinz, derzeit immer die längere Variante, darüber die normalen Radschuhe (wie im Sommer auch). Wenn es sehr kalt ist, habe ich (zwischen Innensohle und Schuhboden) Thermosohlen darin, trage darüber derzeit (nicht kälter als Gefrierpunkt) 2 Paar Überschuhe, sehr dünne und darüber wasserfeste (SealSkinz). Habe nie auch nur ansatzweise kalte Füße. Bei weit unter Null kann ich sogar ein 3. Paar tragen.


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Januar 2014)

Und wie lange fummelst du mit deinen ganzen Übeschuhen rum bis du endlich losfahren kannst.

Ich brauche 2 Mintuen, reinschlüpfen und Schuhbändel zu schnüren.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Februar 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Und wie lange fummelst du mit deinen ganzen Übeschuhen rum bis du endlich losfahren kannst.
> 
> Ich brauche 2 Mintuen, reinschlüpfen und Schuhbändel zu schnüren.



Länger brauch' ich auch nicht. Es müssen halt gute sein, die man leicht anziehen kann. Und etwas Routine braucht man vielleicht. Schuhe hab ich mit Ratsche und Klett.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Februar 2014)

PS: Aber solche Heizsohlen - nie gebraucht  - mit Akku müsste ich auch irgendwo noch rumfliegen haben.


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Februar 2014)

Muß sagen, das ich am Donnerstag knapp 12 h auf dem Rad gesessen bin. An den Füssen war alles wunderbar. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es in Sommerschuhchen wegen mir auch mit 2 Paar Übeschuhen nicht so gemütlich gewesen wäre. Dazu sind meine Sommerschuhe so geschnitten, das sie mir mit den dicken Winterwollsocken drin die Blutzufuhr abschneiden würde.

Gut, wenn frau jetzt nur kurze Runden dreht kommt sie vieleicht mit Überschuhen klar.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Februar 2014)

ich hab im Bikemarkt ein Paar Shimano Winterklickschuhe zu verkaufen! Die sind echt super und geräumig für viel Socken  Also wer gern mit Klickies fährt... 

ich helfe mir im Winter mit diesen Heizklebepads in den Five Ten... besonders lange heizen die aber nicht! Nach 2 Stunden sind die nicht mehr heiss


----------

